# Signs of Yeast Infection in 13wk Lutino?



## thetoddicus (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi all! 

My partner and I bought our first cockatiel 8 days ago, a (now) 13 week pied lutino who has not had his wings clipped. We did tonnes of research before getting him as I've wanted parrots for a long time. I'm feeling like a bad bird owner already so sorry if some of this isn't relevant 😅

We couldn't find a breeder in our area so travelled to a specialist store. In the shop, he seemed really healthy and alert. He's displayed no nervousness at all and already likes to be out of his cage with my partner and I. He's on a seed diet with egg food (what he was on at the shop) but we're hoping to introduce pellets and fruit and veg when he's a bit older. We have noticed him nibbling and licking things, but assumed he was just testing out his new environment. 

When I got back from work today, I noticed his beak looked slightly yellowing and he has 2 white spots on the side of his tongue (pictures included). After doing some research, I'm 99.9% sure this has to be a yeast infection from us letting him lick stuff: his poops are a bit wetter than they have been and my partner says their bubbly, as well as the beak/tongue symptoms. He doesn't seem off his food, in pain, overpreening or agitated but I have noticed him scratching his beak on his wooden perches. We've called our vet (reptile/raptor specialists) for advice as we can't make it there at the moment and are still waiting for the vet to call. No vets in our area will see birds or I would take him in a heartbeat.

I'm looking for advice on anything we can do to help while we can't get to our vet. We've gotten vitamin drops to add to his water and we're checking in on him to make sure he's drinking and eating. I'm really worried as I've read about so many yeast complications in young birds and we're already so in love with him.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Baby Eagle (Feb 13, 2014)

I don’t know for sure as I’m no expert, but that’s what it looks like from the photos. If you don’t hear back from the vet or get an answer soon from somebody here who knows then I suggest you ask either Tielfan or srtiels as they are extremely knowledgeable about cockatiels and certain ailments.

I wish you luck with your new baby and hope you get a satisfactory answer/diagnosis soon. He’s adorable!


----------



## Safia (Jan 26, 2018)

Can u kindly tell what happened to ur bird and how did vet treat him or did u treat by ur self? Thank u


----------

